# Anyone Heard Of Zeon Limited - Based In London?



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All, does anyone have any experience of this company:

http://www.zeonltd.co.uk/watches

I don't think their website has anything for sale so hopefully this link is allowed.

Thanks.


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Well, I had a calculator by them when I was at school in the early 90s, also an alarm clock I think.

Seems they've branched out!


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, in the 80s and 90s they were purveyors if i remember right of cheap end digitals, sub Casio sort of thing.


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

They also did a James Bond watch.

They were big suppliers to Littlewood's & Kay's catalogues.

They also supplied a lot of analogue digital watches to British Rail.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Strange coincidence - I just resurrected my early 90s Zeon divers watch from when I was a student and a member of the University's sub aqua club. Endorsed by Nigel Mansell, no less :lol:

Cheap yes, but the case is built like a tank.

It's got an ana-digi Miyota movement in it that has spent at least the last decade in my parents' loft with a dead battery in it. Put a new one in and off it went, going fine so far.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

jwg663 said:


> They also supplied a lot of analogue digital watches to British Rail.


I think I supplied one of them to British Rail - left my first Zeon diver on a train from Swansea to London.


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Who. Me? said:


> jwg663 said:
> 
> 
> > They also supplied a lot of analogue digital watches to British Rail.
> ...


at least you were travelling in the right direction :yes: :tongue2:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a Zeon moon phase quartz back in the '80s - from Ratners, so say no more! :lol:

The timepiece element was OK but I never knew the moon had a 26-day cycle.  Not good.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Greentagman said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > jwg663 said:
> ...


It was a great place to be a student back then though. I wouldn't claim that the education was the best in Britain, but the social life was great, and the campus probably had the best view.


__
https://flic.kr/p/7928682376

Wouldn't want to have to live there full time though. :shocking:

(And apolgies for the thread drift.)


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Crikey Zeon!

I used to have a Ana-Digi diver on a president bracelet and a TT day-date on Jubilee back in the 90's.

Both from Index, the Littlewoods answer to Argos back then. Didn't realise they are still around


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

If it's the same Zeon, they do a pretty cool Star Wars range.



IIR they are about Â£120-Â£150 each which is affordable, but still a bit much for a Zeon watch.


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

This lies unwanted and unloved in my watch box (it's got a white face ) can't remember where it came from , it's got a really impressively well made case with a screw back and there's nearly a guard to the crown but not quite. I've put on an 18mm NATO for the purpose of the photo the case is small at 32mm without the crown.















http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/Keithhilliar/010.jpg' alt='010.jpg'>

regards

beach bum

Edit I've tried without success to edit my photo but I can't alter the code ???


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

One last try then I'll give in :wallbash:=http://s4.photobucket.com/user/Keithhilliar/media/010.jpg.html









regards

beach bum

edit that 's still not right but it'll do


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> jwg663 said:
> 
> 
> > They also supplied a lot of analogue digital watches to British Rail.
> ...


I found it!!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > jwg663 said:
> ...


Yeah?  What strap was it on?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Who. Me? said:
> ...


You've forgotten...??


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Who. Me? said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Who. Me? said:
> ...


Good sport... too fun!


----------



## Robert Law (May 17, 2021)

I got a beautiful Zeon Moon phase watch from the Grattan Catalogue in 1985 loved it sadly it stopped working and was told they would need to replace the mechanism which would cost about £80 .


----------



## jaoliver (Apr 4, 2018)

A bit of deja vu here, I saw there was one of these BR ones listed on eBay only a day or so ago. I have one & am waiting to receive a second Timex BR watch.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I seem to remember Zeon's as being available from Argos & I always thought they were part of the Seiko empire (much like Lorus are). I owned a quartz Zeon diver in the 80's/90's that was my daily wearer before I became addicted to watches. I'm not sure if it was a true diver considering the depth rating on the dial but I do remember it having a screw down crown & a ratcheting bezel.  The bezel was protected by a shroud that went over the top of the bezel & was screwed in place just above the lugs. If I could find a photo I'd attach it! As I recall it wasn't a bad watch at all & lasted me a good few years before eventually giving up the ghost - as is my way I took it apart after it had conked out & I still have the dial from it  :huh:


----------

